# Vivre déconnecté, est-ce possible ?



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

C'est à la suite de la lecture de cet article de courrier Inter, et après avoir constaté ici où là que certains membres Macgéens semblait ne pas pouvoir se passer du forum (et donc a fortiori d'internet) même lors de leurs voyages j'en veux pour preuve les dernier post de notre Tintin infirmier au pays des caribous, ainsi que celui de notre recordman nationnal du démontage de disque dur-vendeur de schtroumpf lors de son séjour au pays des petits nippons 

Tout ceci nous amène à un nouveau sujet de sondage : et vous ? Jusqu'à quel point point pouvez vous vous passez d'internet (et plus spécifiquement de MacG, site et forum confondus) ? Quelle est votre période de latence maximale ? Quel votre dose minimale d'internet (et/ou de MacG)par jour ? Avez vous tenté déjà un sevrage ? Si oui, comment ? Prenez vous des produits de substitution (wap, gameboy, des livres de Jules vernes pour compenser le manque de certains threads littéraires de MacG, participation à la hotline de construction de mécano) ?


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Octobre 2004)

Mon utilisation d'internet et informative, et, pour m'amuser, passer le temps....un peu de forum MacGé.


Donc je peux m'en passer quelques jours sans problèmes.

En fait, si je me connecte pendant mes vacances, c'est uniquement pour vider mes boîtes e-mail de spams et autres saloperies (genre mail du patron te demandant si tu peux revenir une semaine plus tôt...  )


----------



## Hurrican (5 Octobre 2004)

Essentiel pour mon boulot aujourd'hui, moyen de communiquer avec des amis éloignés, informations, internet est un pilier de mon existence aujourd'hui, mais pendant les vacances, je m'en passe très bien ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

Bah il est où le sondage ?

En tout cas ton sujet est plutôt épineux je pense, limite tabou   
Facile d'en parler avec légèreté en lançant quelques blagues légères mais si on se pose plus sérieusement la question, les masques vont tomber et les angoisses apparaître. 
Solitude, ennuie, névroses, chômage, déprime, addiction tout simplement. (j'ai pas di que c'était tout le monde, pas la peine de venir en disant PAMOI PAMOI PAMOI !!!!  ) 

Perso si j'y suis aussi souvent c'est plus par dépit que par passion, c'est pas vraiment un choix même si je m'amuse bcp. En vacances je m'en passe facilement, chez des amis je n'y pense même pas, ou alors c'est que la soirée est moyenne.

Emmener un portable en vacances ? Je suis pas fou, en plus je serai plus content de le retrouver mon mac en rentrant si je le lâche pendant 15 jours.

J'ai un vrai attachement à ma machine et cette dimension est encore plus intéressante à mon avis.

Votre vie numérique qu'il disait... tu m'étonnes, si on me pique mes DD je pleure !
Mes divx, mes mp3, mes courriers, mes projets, mon taf, mes photos, mes adresse email et postales, ça serait un truc de fou ! Mais bon je m'en remettrai facilement quand même je pense 
Je trouve juste dangereux de tout concentrer dans une seul machine.

Internet en vacances, j'y pense peu, sauf si l'actu mac est chaude comme la braise


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

En tout cas, on recréer ici un monde qui n'existe pas ou peu. Tout est possible sur le web, c'est un univers très proche de celui de l'enfance, idéal pour les adulescents que nous sommes


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn a replongé  Les responsables des Sondeurs Anonymes devraient ouvrir une session extraordinaire  C'est triste


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

Tain il est pas sérieux le sondage, je peux pas répondre...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'attends les promos de Noel sur le pack autoban pour essayer de décrocher un peu...


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2004)

....c'est quand même vachement intime comme sondage ça !:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

il ya quelques années (6 environs ) internet debarque chez moi

sa tombe bien , mon bebé est mignom mais.....
jour et nuits confondue, couches , biberons et cernes noires
 plus de travail (je part pour un congé qui sera indeterminé malgré moi ), plus du monde autour de moi ......je perd la realité de la vie exterieure , je vis en fonction du bebé et le devoir de la maison

internet , tiens on va voir .......

comme une grande j'apprend a maitriser la chose, je tombe sur un forum de bebé/maman , je comunique, je me fais des amies virtuelles 

les conseils des mamans pro sa me gonfle assez vite , j'ai deja une grande fille de 10 ans et vu le resutat je ne suis pas mecontente

je change de cap: le jeu 

j'ai tout connu, de bingopoly a milkado  , je gagne souvent mais petit a petit les gains se font de plus en plus rares et les cadeaux ne   viennent  presque plus dans ma boite a lettre 

je continue a jouer mais maintenaint  je passe la plupart de mon temp "net"  sur des forums 

aujourd'hui je peux dire que non, du net je ne peux pas m'en passer
en vacance loin d'un ordi j'y pense souvent meme si je ne vais pas jusq"aller dans un cyber café


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

Pourquoi y a pas "autre" ou "les deux" ? Comment tu veux qu'on vote ?  

Pour ma part, si je part en vacances quelques semaines je ne touche pas à internet, par contre m'en passer juste pour le faire alors que l'ordi est devant moi, ce serait plus dur.


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2004)

Tu m'étonnes, autant rester devant une bonne bière ou une belle paire de seins avec l'interdiction d'y toucher ! Ca serait criminel !  :love: 


* avez-vous remarqué cette subtile et charmante alliance seins/bière ? C'est pas beau ça hein ? C'est pas d'la pouésie ??  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ya quelques années (6 environs ) internet debarque chez moi
> 
> sa tombe bien , mon bebé est mignom mais.....
> jour et nuits confondue, couches , biberons et cernes noires
> ...


donc tu es libre ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu veux qu'on vote ?



en faisant un choix et en cliquant sur l'une ou plusieurs option(s)


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes, autant rester devant une bonne bière ou une belle paire de seins avec l'interdiction d'y toucher ! Ca serait criminel ! :love:
> 
> 
> * avez-vous remarqué cette subtile et charmante alliance seins/bière ? C'est pas beau ça hein ? C'est pas d'la pouésie ?? :love:


   

Cela résume assez bien ma pensée également (même si je n'aurai pas choisi la même métaphore )

Par contre au boulot, internet obligatoire  .... pour pouvoir flooder :modo:


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

Vivre sans internet ? Oui, c'est totalement possible.


----------



## loudjena (5 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vivre sans internet ? Oui, c'est totalement possible.



Je confirme


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

Elle est où RadioMacG ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où RadioMacG ?



Pas loin, enfin entre la pomme et le pommier


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où RadioMacG ?



iChat > se joindre a une conversation > Toubarvert.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Prenez vous des produits de substitution



Oui:
- la p'tite
- les soirées avec les potes
- les vacances


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui:
> - la p'tite
> - les soirées avec les potes
> - les vacances



Et le monoxyde d'azote tu l'oublies  :mouais: et le protoxyde d'azote aussi  :mouais: Pas bien ça, pas bien du tout


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Prenez vous des produits de substitution



des cahuettes et un bon feuilleton allemand, genre "Derick"...  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et le monoxyde d'azote tu l'oublies  :mouais: et le protoxyde d'azote aussi  :mouais: Pas bien ça, pas bien du tout



Le monoxyde d'azote c'est pas tres rigolo alors que le protoxyde oui  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le monoxyde d'azote c'est pas tres rigolo alors que le protoxyde oui  :love:


je confirme !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Pour répondre à la question de Finn, je crois que c'est possible puisque avant je faisais sans. Par contre, peu d'entre vous l'ont relevé, il n'est pas possible de répondre en étant déconnecté.

Cela étant dit, ce qui m'intéresserait davantage c'est de savoir pourquoi on se connecte et, plus particulièrement, pourquoi on reste connecté. J'ai quelques pistes...

Enfin, je suis un peu gêné par l'énoncé de la question : il suppose un antagonisme entre le fait de vivre et celui d'être connecté à l'Internet. Or, il arrive parfois que l'un et l'autre soient intimement mêlés.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Quelques heures mais franchement pas plus


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrais bien répondre mais je ne suis pas connecté.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2004)

J'aimerais bien plus


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Quelques heures mais franchement pas plus


mouarf


----------



## Macounette (6 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bien l'analyse de jaipatoukompri à laquelle je souscris en grande partie.
En ce moment je passe énormément de temps sur Internet, en particulier sur mes forums préférés (celui où je "vis"... :love: et MacGé ).
Internet, c'est pour moi avant tout une "interface" grâce à laquelle je retrouve ma famille et mes amis, qui sont hélas distants de plusieurs centaines (voire milliers) de km... sans ce "cordon ombilical" j'aurais bien de la peine à tenir.
Grâce à Internet, j'ai connu des gens formidables qui sont devenu de véritables amis. :love:
Et c'est grâce aussi à Internet que j'ai connu mon chéri. :love: et c'est encore Internet qui nous permet de nous retrouver, car lui aussi, vit à plusieurs centaines de km de chez moi 
Donc, accro ? oui, dans la mesure que c'est devenu ma manière préférée de communiquer avec les miens. Mais dès que je retrouve ma "bande", mes amis, ma famille... pour de vrai, Internet je m'en passe très vite : vacances, soirées, etc... cela ne me manque même pas. 

Et merci pour ce sondage sympa


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien l'analyse de jaipatoukompri à laquelle je souscris en grande partie.


----------



## ginette107 (6 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien plus





Oui avec l'ultraflood :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Oui avec l'ultraflood :rateau:



Je vote pour, bien sûr... Réouvrons l'UltraFlood...    :love: 

Sinon, pour ce qui concerne le sujet la question de savoir si... heu... :hein: Bah, il est tard, je suis fatigué... Et je rejoins l'avis de Macounette... qui rejoignait celui de JPTK.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

Sacré jptk !! 

Vis, un avis que je partage aussi, et des smileys que j'adore et qui lui collent bien à l'avatar !!   :style:


----------



## iTof (6 Octobre 2004)

je bosse sur le web depuis 7 ans maintenant, mais passé les premières années, c'est vrai que bof, on en fait vite un outil de travail... par contre, avec un ordi à la maison, c'est comme pour JPTK et macounette, l'ouverture vers les siens et les autres et démoniaque...    on créé une utilité chaque jour à son Mac (sauf au boulot sur pc...  ) jusqu'à ce qu'il devienne presque un meuble vivant, un "outil de compagnie"... j'ai 2 chats, 2 chiens, mais également un Mac, même si je n'ai pas pris des cours de dressage de mac...  pour l'instant... ou en tout cas, pas directement, mais avec vous :love:. Et c'est là où le bas blesse... (mon coeur d'une langueur monotone). J'ai fait découvrir internet à mon épouse à ma grande (voire le p'tit pépére avec le Flash de poildep ajd  ), mais j'arrivais encore à prendre du large. Mais depuis que je me suis inscrit sur ce forum, c'est démoniaque... bis-repetita. Je me surprends au boulot à ouvrir "discrétement" des pages du forum. Je rentre à la maison et regarde les derniers posts, le temps du trajet de retour. Là, une fois de plus, j'écris tard... Il y a quelques temps, cela aurait été TV, films, calins avec ma douce :love:, ... 'tite bière tranquillou avec un clope... Maintenant, je passe la serpillière du bar le soir, je chatte avec des membres MacGé, ... me réjouis de lire qu'untel va bien, à réussi tel truc et suis les aléas de la vie de tout à chacun, ai envie de passer au Pommier lors d'une AE... C'est pire que Love Story, que je n'approuvais pas à l'époque.
> donc pour répondre à la question de Finn : c'est pas facile de vivre déconnecté, même si les occasions de vie sont belles pour moi. Mais quand je suis en soirée ou en vacances, Dieu merci, je n'emporte pas mon eMac avec moi... mais si j'avais un iBook ou PB... ???


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> c'est grâce aussi à Internet que j'ai connu mon chéri.



Tu oublies de préciser que c'est aussi grace au net que tu as connu ton frère* ! 

* Tout comme iMax, qui a rencontré le sien ici !


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2004)

non iMax a eliminé son frère grace au net


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

juste deux remarques;
il serait peut-être intéresser de dissocier internet "surf" et internet "mail", parce que selon moi, ça brouille un peu les choses..
sinon, j'ai pas mal voyagé et vu débarqué les cybercafés un peu partout sur cette planète et au début, je trouvais cela pratique pour donner des nouvelles (dans certains, les cybercafés pullulent alors que le tél international, faut oublier..) et me rendait régulièrement et puis là, je trouve que c'est finalement un vrai fil à la patte de plus en plus chiant, parce que tout le monde s'attend à récevoir des nouvelles et que quand elles parviennent pas, c'est panique...


bref, en 4 semaines, j'ai envoyé 2 mails début, juste pour dire que c'était les derniers...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

Je suis un peu comme Macounette avec le net... je garde de bons contacts avec des amis grâce à lui...  pour l'instant j'y suis vachement scotchée parce que je cherche du travail et que bons nombres d'employeurs passent maintenant par le net et les mails...

Sinon c'est un formidable outil de recherche pour toute sorte de média. :love:

... A condition bien sûr de savoir discerner l'info de l'intox parfois... :mouais:


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

merci Finn_Atlas pour ce super sujet !!!



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci nous amène à un nouveau sujet de sondage : et vous ? Jusqu'à quel point point pouvez vous vous passez d'internet (et plus spécifiquement de MacG, site et forum confondus) ? Quelle est votre période de latence maximale ?


 MacGe est pour moi incountournable, j y vais tous les jours !!!



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quel votre dose minimale d'internet (et/ou de MacG)par jour ?


 en ce moment je suis connecte de 7h00 du mat a +ou- 23h00 le soir. je rafraichis la page MacGe assez souvent 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous tenté déjà un sevrage ?


 non c est inutile 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Prenez vous des produits de substitution (wap, gameboy, des livres de Jules vernes pour compenser le manque de certains threads littéraires de MacG, participation à la hotline de construction de mécano) ?


 je joue un peu de piano et ecoute bcp de musique (mais sur mon iPod, ***** ca compte pas )


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai repondu n'importe quoi au sondage 

Avec ou sans net, je saurais faire alors..... ca m'est presque egal, si ce n'est pour des potes que je "vois" uniquement par le net


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai repondu n'importe quoi au sondage
> 
> Avec ou sans net, je saurais faire alors..... ca m'est presque egal, si ce n'est pour des potes que je "vois" uniquement par le net


 sur de chez sur ?

 t as deja tente d arreter un long moment ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2004)

1 mois c'est assez long ?? ou pas ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> sur de chez sur ?
> 
> t as deja tente d arreter un long moment ?


 Je sais pertinamment bien que je suis accro pour ma part... j'essaie même pas de me sevrer :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (6 Octobre 2004)

je passe de longues périodes (3 à 4 semaines) sans me connecter mise à part skype pour économiser le téléphone et les uploads des sites... 

donc ça signifie que je suis connected en permanence... en fait, je ne peux pas m'en passer pour les mises à jour des sites au moins, les emails, et la téléphonie par ip, 

bigre, je suis dedans, démangeaisons au bout des doigts le matin, hyperoculie dès le réveil, (en plus je fais des rêves érotiques sur un modérateur de macG) 

quand je rentre de vacances j'allume direct les ordis, et je check les MAJ et les mails,

des syndromes qui ne trompent pas... mais je vis très bien ma pathologie


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1 mois c'est assez long ?? ou pas ?


 oui c est pas mal du tout  je disais ca vu ton nombre de posts


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pertinamment bien que je suis accro pour ma part... j'essaie même pas de me sevrer :rateau:


 idem pour moi et MacGe c est aussi une 2e famille non ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2004)

Voui ca c'est vrai par contre, macgé / m4k est une 2eme famille


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> (en plus je fais des rêves érotiques sur un modérateur de macG)



Supermoquette n'est pas modérateur !


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui ca c'est vrai par contre, macgé / m4k est une 2eme famille


 ca devient de plus en plus vrai chaque jour :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> sur de chez sur ?
> 
> t as deja tente d arreter un long moment ?


 Moi j'arrete quand je veux


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'arrete quand je veux


 pas mieux


----------



## loudjena (6 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j (en plus je fais des rêves érotiques sur un modérateur de macG)



Moi aussi  :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi  :love:



Pas moi, mais c'est normal : je sais comment ils sont "en vrai" et il n'y a pas de quoi rever !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi, mais c'est normal : je sais comment ils sont "en vrai" et il n'y a pas de quoi rever !



Alors c'est ça? Tous dans le même panier?...    :hein:


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est ça? Tous dans le même panier?...    :hein:



Non, non, et certains sont même Belges, voir Suisses, alors côté panier pas question d'y mettre la main  

Non, le rêve n'est pas là. Pour avoir le regard qui bascule et le souffle court il faut aller chez les rouges :beauté, pouvoir, intrigues, stupre, orgies... Il y a de quoi fantasmer pour des générations. A côté les verts ne sont que nains de jardins.


----------



## loudjena (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi, mais c'est normal : je sais comment ils sont "en vrai" et il n'y a pas de quoi rever !





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est ça? Tous dans le même panier?...    :hein:



Quelle mauvaise volonté Seigneur Amok !

N'avez-vous pas remarqué l'exceptionnelle qualité des accessoires choisis par WebO ?
tu exagères ta Seigneurie, yellow sunglasses + bonnet à la Paul, c'est tout même la porte ouverte à tous les fantasmes, non ? tu n'y metterais pas un peu de mauvaise volonté ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A côté les verts ne sont que nains de jardins.



Nain, suisse... et fier de l'être...  :casse:



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Quelle mauvaise volonté Seigneur Amok !
> 
> N'avez-vous pas remarqué l'exceptionnelle qualité des accessoires choisis par WebO ?
> tu exagères ta Seigneurie, yellow sunglasses + bonnet à la Paul, c'est tout même la porte ouverte à tous les fantasmes, non ? tu n'y metterais pas un peu de mauvaise volonté ?



D'ailleurs, Paul et moi, allons nous lancer dans le prêt-à-porter pour la saison prochaine, vu le succès remporté par nos modèles lors du récent défilé parisien... :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## loudjena (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi, mais c'est normal : je sais comment ils sont "en vrai" et il n'y a pas de quoi rever !



Sans parler du lécheur fou !  Apperçu un soir d'AES parisienne, quand il faisait déjà noir, se répendant tél un gastéropode, sur une pauvre barre de métro sans défense. Souvenez-vous...


On a vu des images prouvant que vous êtes passé à l'acte


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Quelle mauvaise volonté Seigneur Amok !



Si j'étais de mauvaise volonté j'aurais parlé des verts de la [MGZ], parce que là... Ceux la sont pires que tout. Ce n'est même plus humain.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'elle a la MGZ ? :mouais: 
T'as quelque chose contre la MGZ ? :mouais:
Attention à ce que tu dis !


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

le sujet c etait pas vivre deconnecte est ce possible ?  je dis ca je dis rien


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler du lécheur fou !



Ca fait rever, j'avoue ! 
J'espere que le ciel est bleu et la température clémente actuellement sur Montréal sinon le pauvre va rester collé a un quelconque reverbère et il faudra l'amputer pour le recuperer !


----------



## loudjena (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait rever, j'avoue !
> J'espere que le ciel est bleu et la température clémente actuellement sur Montréal sinon le pauvre va rester collé a un quelquonque reverbère et il faudra l'amputer pour le recuperer !



Oui, ce serait dommage, car vu son équipement linguale, du jamais vu chez un modérateur, vous avez dû passer un moment que nombre de femmes et d'hommes vous envient. Personne n'a oublié le fougueux baiser du métro  :love:


----------



## Macounette (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies de préciser que c'est aussi grace au net que tu as connu ton frère* !
> 
> * Tout comme iMax, qui a rencontré le sien ici !


Ah bon ? j'ai un frère, moi ?     c'est qui ?  ptet WebO qui est aussi un p'tit Suisse comme moi ?       mdr


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> le sujet c etait pas vivre deconnecte est ce possible ?  je dis ca je dis rien



Pas 400 posts au compteur, un peu  que tu dis rien !

Le débat rebondit : connecté, bon, d'accord, et pourquoi? certains ici indiquent que les modos les font délirer la nuit, c'est une raison comme une autre. Et puis si il faut rester serieux à chaque fois que finn fait un sondage, ces forums vont vite devenir l'annexe de IPSOS ! Finn, c'est ce qui fait son charme (au delà de sa beauté sauvage lorsqu'il se lance à l'assaut des volcans) : ses sondages. L'hiver revient, Finn sonde. C'est comme ca. Il y a aussi la sonde d'été qui s'étire en de multiples choix comme une sieste sous les oliviers, celle du printemps joyeuse et colorée et celle de l'automne, mélancolique et belle. Du nord au Sud, de l'Atacama aux montagnes majestueuses du Népal le monde entier nous envie les sondes de finn. Alors le nioub, silence !


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette n'est pas modérateur !



comming soon


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comming soon



Coming soon   Ton tour viendra bien avant le sien d'être administrateur au moins  


PS: (private joke on) Incroyable !  MDR  (private joke off)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comming soon


Là tu rêves ! j'escompte bien provoquer des rêves érotiques sans devoir être vert.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là tu rêves ! j'escompte bien provoquer des rêves érotiques sans devoir être vert.



Sans même être rouge?... en passant par l'état violet?   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans même être rouge?... en passant par l'état violet?   :rateau:



C'est rien c'est le jet lag ou un creux dans l'espace temps  Aucune de raison de passer aussi vite sinon


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans même être rouge?... en passant par l'état violet?   :rateau:


je n'arrive pas toujours a de tels sommets


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je n'arrive pas toujours a de tels sommets


 Mais si mon petit Poly... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce serait dommage, car vu son équipement linguale, *du jamais vu chez un modérateur*



Ah ben on en apprend des trucs ici  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? j'ai un frère, moi ?     c'est qui ?  ptet WebO qui est aussi un p'tit Suisse comme moi ?      mdr



Va savoir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir...


 Euh Tibo, au cas où tu n'aurais pas vu  ce message n'est absolument pas de moi :mouais:...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh Tibo, au cas où tu n'aurais pas vu  ce message n'est absolument pas de moi :mouais:...



Oups


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

c'est beau l'édition ça permet de ne pas assumer  :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau l'édition ça permet de ne pas assumer  :sleep:


 Ouais, faites comme super, n'écrivez que des conneries et assumez les


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Octobre 2004)

Vivre déconnecté pour moi, sa dépends des jours, en semaine je déco juste pour manger/boir/dormir
et le weekend je suis quelques heures sur le net !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, faites comme super, n'écrivez que des conneries et assumez les



 

un jour il me semble que j'avais pourtant posté dans macosx


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Vivre déconnecté pour moi, sa dépends des jours, en semaine je déco juste pour manger/boir/dormir
> et le weekend je suis quelques heures sur le net !


Mesure la chance que tu as ! 'ricosec, lui, les toubibs ne peuvent meme pas le déconnecter quand il veut poster, toujours branché


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un jour il me semble que j'avais pourtant posté dans macosx


 Ca n'exclut pas le fait que ce soit une connerie


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas 400 posts au compteur, un peu  que tu dis rien !
> 
> Le débat rebondit : connecté, bon, d'accord, et pourquoi? certains ici indiquent que les modos les font délirer la nuit, c'est une raison comme une autre. Et puis si il faut rester serieux à chaque fois que finn fait un sondage, ces forums vont vite devenir l'annexe de IPSOS ! Finn, c'est ce qui fait son charme (au delà de sa beauté sauvage lorsqu'il se lance à l'assaut des volcans) : ses sondages. L'hiver revient, Finn sonde. C'est comme ca. Il y a aussi la sonde d'été qui s'étire en de multiples choix comme une sieste sous les oliviers, celle du printemps joyeuse et colorée et celle de l'automne, mélancolique et belle. Du nord au Sud, de l'Atacama aux montagnes majestueuses du Népal le monde entier nous envie les sondes de finn. Alors le nioub, silence !


 bon bah si tu le prends comme ca :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'exclut pas le fait que ce soit une connerie


Ha non, toutes mes excuses, en fait c'était brillant :rateau:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bon bah si tu le prends comme ca :sleep:



En voici un qui peut observer sa boule disco sous toutes les facettes et pourtant n'y lire aucun avenir !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En voici un qui peut observer sa boule disco sous toutes les facettes et pourtant n'y lire aucun avenir !



pourtant il en a mis du cirage ! :love:  





			
				pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en plus je fais des rêves érotiques sur un modérateur de macG)



Mackie, t'as une touche !


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pourtant il en a mis du cirage !



Oui, mais hélas ce jour là j'étais pieds nus et il ne l'a pas vu !    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha non, toutes mes excuses, en fait c'était brillant :rateau:


    

 :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En voici un qui peut observer sa boule disco sous toutes les facettes et pourtant n'y lire aucun avenir !



C'est normal ça brille trop, ça aveugle


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Vivre déconnecté pour moi, sa dépends des jours, en semaine je déco juste pour manger/boir/dormir
> :



 ...heu, les toilettes, nan?...heu


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :casse:



Dans ce dessin il y a 4 erreurs, trouvez les !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...heu, les toilettes, nan?...heu


Devine d'ou il post


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Devine d'ou il post




j'avais pas pensé à cela, mais c'est pas con...d'ailleurs, à quoi bon bouffer dans ce cas, si c'est pour servir uniquement d'intermédiaire, autant balancer le repas directement dans les toilettes, pour pouvoir rester connecté encore plus longtemps


----------



## Lila (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas pensé à cela, mais c'est pas con...d'ailleurs, à quoi bon bouffer dans ce cas, si c'est pour servir uniquement d'intermédiaire, autant balancer le repas directement dans les toilettes, pour pouvoir rester connecté encore plus longtemps


 ...du sondage au lavement......la frontière est mince !


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...du sondage au lavement......la frontière est mince !



Question de bar, ou de barre pour les plus audacieux...  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

Bah de toute manière y en a ici qui sont déconnectés depuis leur enfance et qui postent quand même   

ps: non, pas de noms


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...du sondage au lavement......la frontière est mince !



:casse: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah de toute manière y en a ici qui sont déconnectés depuis leur enfance et qui postent quand même
> 
> ps: non, pas de noms




MOI !


----------



## maousse (10 Octobre 2004)

En images...........(film, même)


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> En images...........(film, même)


 Excellent


----------

